# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fencing oil

## greycloud

Hardwood fence is being put up. Rails go up today, then a coat of oil before the pairings. Then reoil. 
What to use what to use. Ive got 15m of fence to oil, do not huge, but cant find a reasonably priced product. 
I want oil, not paint. I was considering using raw linseed oil, but is there a better option? The one thing holding me back atm is no UV protection. It is this a moot point?
Before you comment your ideas please keep in mind, I dont mind yearly upkeep, I want timber oil - not engine oil or cretasole.  
So what do you reckon?

----------


## craka

You could try tung oil.     The thing with oil is, once on you are going to have constant maintenance.  Have you thought of leaving the timber raw and letting it age?

----------


## greycloud

Tung oil hardens and will crack and peel. Please see first post stating I dont mind upkeep

----------


## craka

> Tung oil hardens and will crack and peel. Please see first post stating I dont mind upkeep

  Are you referring to pure tung oil?     
Never heard of such, unless you mean in the case when it is applied to thickly, and excess is not removed prior to it going off.

----------


## greycloud

No definatly applied and wiped. After it builds to begin to create a smooth finish it looks great. But in the sun and changes in temp humidity and uv it will crack and peel. Just the top, not the stuff that has soaked in deep. Then u have to sand and re apply. Ive never had that problem with linseed oil.  But cost wise both are expensive. 
I found cheap decking oil. Not sure if itll harden and crack but maybe Ill try it.

----------

